# Trecknecker, Borcknecker



## MONGOLIA

Hello, here is the chorus from an old song of the north of France's folklore. As you can see, there are four words wich aren't French (boldface ones) I think it's Flemish. Can anyone say if it's Flemish, and if yes what doest it mean, please?

In Roubaignot, Amusez-vos 
*Trecknecker, Borcknecker,* quind tu voudros prinde du plasi 
*Euch'beckevec, steckevec,* quind tu voudros dinser avec 
Cordoneux, mi j'sus toudis joyeux, soir et matin eud'faire dinser les gins! 
Cordoneux, mi j'sus toudis joyeux, soir et matin eud'faire dinser les gins!


----------



## Joannes

Can't make anything of it. Sorry.


----------



## MONGOLIA

So it's not flemish?


----------



## Grytolle

Trekken-akker, barken-akker
Hoogbeek-weg, steek u weg

...Is my crappy guess work!


----------



## Joannes

MONGOLIA said:


> So it's not flemish?


Not recognizably anyway, no.

There are some characteristics that point in the direction of Flemish, or a Germanic language at least. Maybe that was the mere point of it anyway, to sound Flemish/Germanic..


In honour of the beautiful country of Mongolia that is your nickname, I just checked out my dictionary Middle Dutch (the Dutch language of 1150-1500). And this is what came up:

*trec(k)* = Present-day Standard Dutch *trek* 'pull', 'appetite', 'trick (ruse)' a.o.
*necker* or *nicker* = PDSD *waterelf*, *watergeest*, *kabouter*, *nikker* 'water nymph, water spirit', 'gnome/leprechaun'
*borck* could maybe be *borch* (esp. if we consider native French pronunciation of /x/ ) = PDSD *-burg* in compounds 'city, castle'
*euch* means nothing (maybe German?), and I have to say the <ch'b> part looks more Celtic than Germanic to me..
*bec* = PDSD *bek* 'beak, snout' -- the extra <k> could be due to the extra <e>, which would be due to the compounding; <-c> and <ck> both represented /k/ in those days
apparently *vecke* existed in Middle Dutch, meaning unknown
*stecke* = PDSD *staak*, *stok*, *stuk* 'stick', 'piece'
I invite you to make something meaningful out of all that. Grytolle took more liberty for his interpretation and the result isn't much more meaningful either, is it?  

PS: Never mind though, there's lots of songs that _are_ recognizably Dutch, but don't seem to make sense either.
PPS: I don't think anyone ever used the abbreviation *PDSD* before, but I liked it.


----------



## killroy

MONGOLIA said:


> Hello, here is the chorus from an old song of the north of France's folklore. As you can see, there are four words wich aren't French (boldface ones) I think it's Flemish. Can anyone say if it's Flemish, and if yes what doest it mean, please?
> 
> In Roubaignot, Amusez-vos
> *Trecknecker, Borcknecker,* quind tu voudros prinde du plasi
> *Euch'beckevec, steckevec,* quind tu voudros dinser avec
> Cordoneux, mi j'sus toudis joyeux, soir et matin eud'faire dinser les gins!
> Cordoneux, mi j'sus toudis joyeux, soir et matin eud'faire dinser les gins!




hello,

6 years later....

look at BOB DECHAMPS, an old belgian singer, died in 2002.

Raoul de Godewarsvelde a repris sa chanson. Le texte que tu indiques est -je pense- une improvisation phonétique. Le texte d'origine de quasiment toute la chanson est en wallon, reste l'exception que tu sites.
Je ne sais pas si ce passage est en wallon mais je trouve une traduction:

*Brok ni quir et Trek en kir* = Pousse une fois et tire une fois
*N'beetje zweegen en ascouter* = Un peu se taire et écouter


----------



## YellowOnline

Cela ressemble le bruxellois, mais ce n'est pas cela non plus. Personnellement, je pense - c'est à dire, je suis pratiquement sur - qu'il s'agit du flamand du coté Nord-Pas-De-Calais, la région connu comme la Flandre française. Également, Roubaignot réfère à Roubaix. Mon essai:

*Trecknecker, Borcknecker*
-> trek 'ne keer, breek[?] 'ne keer
-> tirez une fois, cassez une fois
*Euch'beckevec, steckevec*
-> ik ben weg[?], steek weg
-> je m'en aille, cachez

Dans les autres parties, ceux qui ne sont pas gras, il y a définitivement wallon (ex. "quind tu voudros prinde du plasi").


----------

